# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Tips Membeli Koi

## iunampie

Salam Kenal..

Minggu" ini saya punya niat mo beli ikan koi nih. Ada yang punya tips untuk beli koi ga? Soalnya saya takut kecewa.. takut kalau ternyata koi yang dibeli penyakitan lalu ga brp lama kemudian mati..  ::   ::  
Maka dari itu saya minta saran dari senior" disini tips untuk membeli koi..  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

klo menurut saya sih bukan ibu, wong tulisannya mahasiswa gitu kok, jadi ..... neng apa mbak ya... apa dik... saya kan kk kelas neh aahahaha  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iunampie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

giliran ada Mahasiswi aja, langsung deh pada nyamber   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

> Yg lebih canggih lg pak Datta ... tau nama nya "Ayu '......


Pak Will ini ada2 saja. P Datta tahu namanya Ayu karena ibu/mbak Ayu sendiri yang perkenalkan diri di forum. Pak Will kalo buka thread2 yang sdh lama pasti tahu. Coba bapak lihat thread Karantina, disitu ibu/mbak Ayu memperkenalkan diri. Juga thread Membasmi Kutu Ikan. Saya aja tahu, pak. karena thread itu saya baca berkali2.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

asfenv
   Posted: Kamis Jan 08, 2009 10:56 am

Re: Tips Membeli Koi
Kembaliiiiiiii ke laptopppppppppppp.................,

Gimana caranya supaya ikan yg dibeli tidak perlu dikarantina,?,..karena kemungkinan bisa saja tidak punya ember karantina,..

apakah solusinya masalah ini...?

kalau masalah dampaknya, mungkin sebagian besar udah tau,..tapi cara untuk tidak dikaran tina,..bisa kasih solusi...?


Hmnnnn.... 


om asfenv...
setau saya kalo ada ikan baru memang harus dikarantina. 
walaupun tidar ada ember karantina pake ember buat cucian jg ok kok   ::  
seandainya memang amat sangat tidak memungkinkan untuk karantina,iakn bisa langsung dicemplungkan dengan catatan:
1.ikan dibeli dari dealer yang emang udah kita kenal dan percaya
2.tempat pembelian ikan jangan jauh dari tempat bapak (maksudnya mengurangi waktu pengangkutan)
3.sebelum masuk kolam,ikan 'dibilas' dulu beberapa kali dengan air kolam
4.air bekas yang diplastik jangan sampai masuk dan bercampur kekolam kita

Mungkin ini yang bisa saya sharingkan,sesuai dengan pengalaman saya beli ikan tanpa karantina
semoga bermanfaat  ::   ::   ::  

Ronny

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Ralat Om...
Jngn coba2 kasih 3% yah.
Mandi garam cukup 1%...

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

